# charging problem



## cmcgrady (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a JD 240 lawn tractor with a Kawasaki FC420v engine. Started two weeks ago after long winter, sparked up fine. Then went to start it last week and nothing. I jumped the battery with portable battery charger., started up went to engake deck PTO and nothing. metered the battery with engin off 12 volts, with engine running 8 volts. What does this sound like, voltage regulator ?? I can run the deck with the portable charger hooked to the battery. Any help would be great. Thanks Carl


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep, I would say the voltage reg went bad...should be around 13.5-14v at the battery when running at wide-open-throttle...


----------

